

How to Make Almost Anything - skbohra123
http://fab.cba.mit.edu/classes/MIT/863.09/

======
amirlazarovich2
I was lucky to take this course in 2013, and TA last year. Neil Gershenfeld is
a genius. HTMAA is just the tip of the iceberg with all his works.

Every week we had to learn about a different fabrication process, make
something and present it in class.

If you guys are into fab labs, I encourage you to visit this page:
[http://www.fabfoundation.org/fab-labs/](http://www.fabfoundation.org/fab-
labs/)

Also, one of the best ways to learn, in my opinion, is by learning from other
people's mistakes. That is why every student in the class documents their
projects. You guys should definitely view some of the class works!
[[http://fab.cba.mit.edu/classes/863.13/people/index.html](http://fab.cba.mit.edu/classes/863.13/people/index.html)]

Every year Neil updates the links. You should visit the most recent year to
see what's new and relevant.
[[http://fab.cba.mit.edu/classes/863.14/](http://fab.cba.mit.edu/classes/863.14/)]

------
cconcepts
This is really cool. I also like the "no frills" way it is presented.

I got into making stuff kinda by default when I finished formal training and
realized my qualifications were just going to put me in a job doing the same
thing over and over again. I taught myself SketchUp (or youtube taught me) and
began offering my 3D design services to anyone who would give me the time of
day.

I've had the opportunity to work with architects, engineers, designers,
basically people from all different fields who make physical things. I have
tried to go into every job as a learning opportunity and have learned so much.

I consider my work now as a problem solver for design projects of different
kinds and MIT making this kind of information available makes it a lot easier
for people like me who use google a bazillion times a day but have to sift
through a lot of unreliable info to find the practical method that just allows
you to get the job done.

Love it

~~~
aaggarwal
Yes, this is super cool. I think every engineer should bookmark this link,
saves the trouble of visiting 10s or 100s of websites in order to get to
relevant material.

~~~
phylosopher
Agree. Every engineer and anyone else interested in building. Wish there was a
TechShop in London.

~~~
oskarpearson
Ok, it's not TechShop.. but I'm surprised by how many people don't know about
[https://london.hackspace.org.uk/](https://london.hackspace.org.uk/)

Have you given it a try? There are a significant number of tools available:
[https://wiki.london.hackspace.org.uk/view/Equipment](https://wiki.london.hackspace.org.uk/view/Equipment)

~~~
michaelt
A lot of things on that equipment list are inoperable. Is that a normal state
of affairs, or is today just a bad day to look at the list?

~~~
mjlee
It's not entirely unusual. I've been a member for about 6 years now and,
candidly, it's in a permanent state of disarray. I've not been there in about
7 months as I've been out of London but I don't imagine much has changed.

I would say - don't let it put you off. The Hackspace is more than the sum of
its tools. In any event there's a lot there including some fantastic
equipment. The out of order equipment is more often a work in progress than it
is abandoned kit.

------
shabble
There is also the excellent series of demonstrations and explanations by Dan
Gelbart[1] on high-precision techniques, aimed at scientific instrument
prototyping.

It kinda presupposes a much better equipped workshop than many will have
access to (mainly a waterjet and 100T press, although I don't imagine
computerised sheet-metal brakes are especially common either)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/user/dgelbart/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/dgelbart/videos)

~~~
dekhn
You can do a surprising amount with just a chop saw (that has a carbide tipped
blade, cost $200 or so for the saw and blade), a drill press (another $200 for
the press and bits) and a CNC mill (X-carve, about $1300). The above can be
used to shape aluminum.

WIth those three tools, you could bootstrap a modern industrial workshop.

~~~
Fundlab
I am going to look into this collection, i have been thinking of setting up a
small shop but i might go with a bigger CNC that traverses the work area over
rack and pinion so i can switch between spindle and plasma cutter. Any
suggestions?

------
beambot
The amazing part is how commonplace these rapid prototyping tools are now
compared to even 5 years ago. With TechShop's and HackerSpaces in almost every
major metro area, these tools are more accessible than ever!

(I taught one of the PCB design lectures for a similar class at Georgia Tech
being taught by Thad Starner.)

~~~
stefanix
True. A few years ago we still needed to build our own laser cutter[1]. Few
places provided laser time and turn-key systems were super expensive. We
eventually published the design and more than 200 hacker spaces and
universities had the same problem and built the system as well. These days
lots of people can find a hacker space with good tools very close to them.

[1] [http://www.lasersaur.com/](http://www.lasersaur.com/)

------
Zanta
I'm pleased to see how much instructional content is available for fledgling
prototypers. I got into the field after reading Shane Colton's
[[http://scolton.blogspot.ca/](http://scolton.blogspot.ca/)] and Charles
Guan's [[http://www.etotheipiplusone.net/](http://www.etotheipiplusone.net/)],
build reports.

In a similar vein to the post material, Dan Gelbart's youtube course on rapid
prototyping is invaluable:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/dgelbart/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/dgelbart/videos)

------
antoinealb
One of the best course of my degree (microengineering) was Production
Techniques. Basically each group (2 students) was assigned a manufacturing
technology and had to write a report and make a talk about the technology, its
cost and its limitations.

I think this kind of course is the best way if you want to learn how the stuff
around us is really made, or if you want to start a product with kickstarter
out something like that.

Do anybody know that kind of course available on OCW, edX or something like
that ? I would be happy to provide the documents from my course but they are
in french so probably useless around here :/

------
Animats
Nice. If that was all you had to do for a few months, it would be fun. On top
of a full MIT course load, it's scary.

~~~
monk_e_boy
I'm sure it'd be worth it. I'm an old old man and just started doing carbon
fibre layups (vacuum bagging) .... I've done a lot of normal glass fibre and
resin in the past. So Epoxy+carbon+vacuum is ASTONISHING ... it's so strong
and so light.

I wish I'd done it years ago.

Makes me want to play with everything on this list!

~~~
aswanson
What are the thermal properties of the carbon fibre? Can they stay composed
under automobile tail exhaust temperatures?

~~~
monk_e_boy
No 100% sure... F1 cars are made out of carbon fibre, but the exhaust is
usually wrapped in titanium. The engine must get hot, not what temperatures
though. You'd need to ask someone far smarter than me :)

------
danswinkels
I have bookmarked a page by a student with the same name because I was
interested in his skinned kayak build.

He made and shared a python script to generate the cross sections for CNC use.
Interesting that it was related to this course

[http://fab.cba.mit.edu/classes/863.12/people/calisch/index.h...](http://fab.cba.mit.edu/classes/863.12/people/calisch/index.html)

------
lucidguppy2000
I wish high-schools would add some of this stuff to after school programs.

Learning to make circuit boards would have helped me with all my spaghetti
wiring I do/did.

~~~
aswanson
Seriously. I think, at least in the U.S., there has been a decline in respect
of vocational training. Students on every academic track, from remedial to
advanced, in my opinion, should have at least some introduction to building
physical things as a core part of education.

------
kellegous
Neil Gershenfeld is responsible for two of the best courses at MIT: "How to
Make (almost) Anything" and "The Nature of Mathematical Modeling". Neither are
compatible with healthy sleep habits, but both are transformative. I took NMM
and, to this day, one my biggest regrets is never taking "How to Make (almost)
Anything."

------
mistergood
Here's an inspiring interview with Neil Gershenfeld regarding Fab Labs and his
vision for future fabrication:

[https://edge.org/conversation/neil_gershenfeld-digital-
reali...](https://edge.org/conversation/neil_gershenfeld-digital-reality)

------
mkeeter
There's also a sister class taught in the spring through the Fab Foundation
([http://fabacademy.org/](http://fabacademy.org/)) -- it's the same material,
but open to anyone that has a Fab lab in their area.

For example, here's AS220 (a lab in Rhode Island)'s page describing the
course: [http://www.as220.org/fabacademy/](http://www.as220.org/fabacademy/)

------
keyle
I wish I could take this online.

~~~
roamingryan
That's not really the point. The course is designed to pair you up with the
equipment/resources and have you actually make stuff. The learning comes from
applying the knowledge, not just acquiring it.

------
krick
This is so, so amazing. I cannot express how much would I want to take this
course. Unfortunately, the notes themselve don't have much value for me, as I
never experienced anything similar. Video of the actual classes would be
something.

------
ingenieros
Here's a link to last year's class:
[http://fab.cba.mit.edu/classes/863.14/](http://fab.cba.mit.edu/classes/863.14/)

------
panglott
This is a senior-level course?

------
DarkLinkXXXX
I'm on a really shitty Internet-connection, and this 1-page-per-slide format
is hell. :(

------
OneMoreIdol
Where are the lectures?

